# Sexy Green :p



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

heres a side shot of my car.. never see that green do you...so i have a rare color


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

Looks nice!!!


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Awesome


----------



## NISMOrob (Apr 30, 2002)

THE BOMB!!!! YO!!!! 
Hey whats up with the hub caps? I thought you were sporting the racer steelies look!!!

It looks nice in person as well.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Gotta respect the green.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

looks great for the year and mileage


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

Love the green!


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

yup 91--- 221K miles


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Finally cleaned it huh... have to say it looks really good


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

looks really clean!


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

I can't belive it!?! That's the same green that I want to paint my se-r. I never came public with it because I wanted to be the first with a hunter green B13 (ryhmes doesn't it). Did you car come with that color from the factory? 

I belive that color comes on the 95-99 Maxima, but I can't remember the color name or # right now (belive me I have it).
I love it!! Looks better than I dreamed.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

nah not Factory color.... its actually been paint like 3 other times  
and its from the Infinity...not to sure what the color was called..but my mom added a Red Pearl to the paint so its alittle differnt


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

Yea the Infiniti I30 and QX4 has that similar green color as does the Maxima and Pathfinder. Your car looks really nice with the color. Thumbs up!


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

thank you very much  it warms my soul


----------

